# HDTV Expressvu screenshots of channels



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's a couple of pic's of the HDTV channels on bev, I thought it would be interesting for the HD freaks out there like myself.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Could you possibly make those files any larger? I couldn't make out all the fine detail of your EPG and the long download at the equivalent of dial-up speed didn't give me enough time to make a pot of coffee and tidy up the kitchen.


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's are some other guide shots, not sure if same as 811 but wanted to show southern subs.












Be aware dial-up users


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The GUI has the look of my Dish Network 301 receiver. Are they related?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish Network and Bell Express Vu use essentially the same hardware. The Bell 3100 receiver is the same as the 301, the 5100 is the same as the 501, 5800 same as 508. Some model numbers are the same like the 6000, 2800. Physically on the outside the only difference is the Bell logo instead of the Echostar logo. The software is similar, not the same. Same basic GUI, similar software features, all the same hardware features. I’m not sure if it’s still like this, but all Dish and Bell receivers are made in the same facility by a company called SCI. Last I knew that was true, but things might have changed.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

These are really cool pictures. I take that this is the Bellvu equiv of the Model 811?


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> These are really cool pictures. I take that this is the Bellvu equiv of the Model 811?


Yes this is the northern 811. I am very impressed with the VU 6100, I have not had any issues with this unit at all. What a difference from the VU 6000 model, this newer reciever must have warp drive because it is fast when surfing the guide and when adjusting the HD content. A great set-top unit, I would recommed it to everyone looking at Bell Expressvu.

Broadband Pic!


----------

